# El abismo de la clase media



## Muttley (5 Feb 2022)

El colapso de clase media.
Agenda 2030. Globalism. Expansión crediticia.
Como las élites financieras y políticas han extraído la riqueza de clase media mediante impresora y deslocalización. 
Disclaimer: Saldréis cabreados después de ver el vídeo.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Feb 2022)

RIP en DEP Dragón Oro y Plata, siempre monedeaba. Mañana aparece suicidado con tres tiros en la nuca


----------



## sebboh (5 Feb 2022)

un error, pasas de USA a UK pero mencionas que dejamos reino unido y pasamos a Gran bretaña : P


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> un error, pasas de USA a UK pero mencionas que dejamos reino unido y pasamos a Gran bretaña : P



Error de dicción. ☺


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

A sido para ver si la clase estaba atenta 
“Dejamos Reino Unido y nos vamos a Inglaterra”


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos no nos miente y no nos dice que salimos más fuertes.
Para abrir debate, por ahí leí que la verdadera clase media tenía capacidad para tener un casa en propiedad, cambiar de coche cada 4-6 años, comer en un restaurante de lujo una vez por semana y tener unas buenas vacaciones en el extranjero una vez al año y, además, ahorrar, al menos, 1/3 de su salario para la jubilación. Lo que serían unos 120.000€ al año. La mayoría de nosotros somos clase baja con aspiraciones, que mirando la peseta podemos cambiar cada 10 años o más de viaje, nos vamos de birras y poco más una vez por semana y podemos viajar al extranjero (con el COVID ni eso) de camping, hotel barato, casa rural compartida y nos quedan unos pequeños ahorros para el plan de pensiones exiguo, “jugar en bolsa” creyéndonos inversores o comprar alguna onza.


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

El sueldo de un año casi 7 kg de oro 
Somos pobres. ¿Quién tiene eso ahorrado?
Y, algunos felices porque tienen alguna onza.
Cuando la inflación nos ponga en su sitio nos vamos a enterar, los que sólo tengan fiat más


----------



## ueee3 (5 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> El colapso de clase media.
> Agenda 2030. Globalism. Expansión crediticia.
> Como las élites financieras y políticas han extraído la riqueza de clase media mediante impresora y deslocalización.
> Disclaimer: Saldréis cabreados después de ver el vídeo.



¿Resumen?


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Por lo menos no nos miente y no nos dice que salimos más fuertes.
> Para abrir debate, por ahí leí que la verdadera clase media tenía capacidad para tener un casa en propiedad, cambiar de coche cada 4-6 años, comer en un restaurante de lujo una vez por semana y tener unas buenas vacaciones en el extranjero una vez al año y, además, ahorrar, al menos, 1/3 de su salario para la jubilación. Lo que serían unos 120.000€ al año. La mayoría de nosotros somos clase baja con aspiraciones, que mirando la peseta podemos cambiar cada 10 años o más de viaje, nos vamos de birras y poco más una vez por semana y podemos viajar al extranjero (con el COVID ni eso) de camping, hotel barato, casa rural compartida y nos quedan unos pequeños ahorros para el plan de pensiones exiguo, “jugar en bolsa” creyéndonos inversores o comprar alguna onza.



Yo no daría una cifra. Es más un concepto. El de tenerse que levantar a trabajar. Ganar lo suficiente para crear un remanente y tener vivienda en propiedad durante la jubilación. 
Esto es extrapolable a todos los continentes, países y culturas. 




ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Resumen?



Ha habido una transferencia brutal de riqueza desde las clases medias a las élites que empezó hace 50 años y que se ha acelerado en los últimos 20: globalismo, deslocalización, pobreza espiritual y educacional, indigencia laboral, falta de expectativas. 
Y se muestra en apenas 5 gráficas que creo que merecen la pena ser vistas….porque van a doler a más de uno. Golpe de realidad.


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no daría una cifra. Es más un concepto. El de tenerse que levantar a trabajar. Ganar lo suficiente para crear un remanente y tener vivienda en propiedad durante la jubilación.
> Esto es extrapolable a todos los continentes, países y culturas.
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que dar cifra de sueldo y más con la inflación, cito (de mala memoria y de hace años) un artículo que leí 
En cuanto al concepto, me refiero a que la clase media es más que lo transmitido en el artículo. Es gente que vive de forma que para la mayoría sería lujosa, Situándonos años atrás (porque hoy muchos no llegan) serían notarios, médicos y arquitectos de prestigio, farmacias bien situadas, empresarios de mediana empresa que funciona bien…
Desde luego no un asalariado
Yo ya tenía una idea de la situación pero la bajada es mayor aún de la que yo pensaba


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, que me ha llamado la atención hoy el cartel en la entrada de la panadería justificando la subida del precio del pan por el aumento del precio de la harina y la energía y avisando de próximas subidas


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

La “clase media” es más una conciencia colectiva, un sentimiento que una cifra.
Nos tienen engañados con ello. Sentirse de la clase media te da una sensación falsa de un cierto estatus en nuestro país, no eres un pobre, no eres un proletario, puedes vivir con algún lujo y desahogo. Pero lo que para el ideario español es clase media, en USA se consideraría directamente ser pobre.
Es parte de no tendrás nada (o poco) pero como estas como los demás serás feliz.
Un artículo donde consideran clase media a partir de 22.000€:








Y así llegó el fin de la clase media


Certificar la muerte de la clase media no fue sencillo, porque aún latía débilmente cuando la auscultamos. Estaba en un estado de muerte aparente, con la respiración en su mínima e




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

Compárese con USA:








Middle Class: Definition and Characteristics


The middle class refers to individuals who fall between the working class and the upper class. Those in the middle class often are employed as professionals, managers, and civil servants.




www.investopedia.com




*KEY TAKEAWAYS*

There is no official financial standard that defines the middle class, but there are certain benchmarks that seem to attest to that classification.
Owning a home and car, as well as being able to pay for your children to go to college are among the milestones.
Being able to tuck away enough money for your retirement is significant, as is the ability to obtain healthcare for yourself and your family.
Having enough disposable income to take your family on vacation is another benchmark
Recordando el artículo, el coche tenía que ser una berlina y también se tenía que disponer del dinero para la educación de dos hijos. Enlazando, en la radio decían el otro día que en muchos empleos en USA no se contempla la baja maternal y que la guardería cuesta 15.000$ al año de media.
Aquí ganamos menos pero vivimos mejor en general, lo malo es que vamos a peor a marchas forzadas


----------



## HaCHa (5 Feb 2022)

La clase media es un tipo de unicornio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Feb 2022)

Un video cojonudo mutley. Enorabuena.

Es la triste realidad. La clase media ha sido laminada a base de inflacion, deuda e impuestos.

Todavia la generacion de nuestros padres era capaz de, trabajando mucho, eran capaz de hacer un pequeño patrimonio y sacar adelante la familia, y tener ratis de ocio.

Nos vendieron la modernidad como una mejora del nivel de vida cuando solo era un espejismo de deuda e inflaccion. 

La clase media se dejó comer la tostada sin enterarse de que iba la fiesta, y ahora ya es tarde... Nos viene el golpe de gracia del Nwo.





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La “clase media” es más una conciencia colectiva, un sentimiento que una cifra.
> Nos tienen engañados con ello. Sentirse de la clase media te da una sensación falsa de un cierto estatus en nuestro país, no eres un pobre, no eres un proletario, puedes vivir con algún lujo y desahogo. Pero lo que para el ideario español es clase media, en USA se consideraría directamente ser pobre.
> Es parte de no tendrás nada (o poco) pero como estas como los demás serás feliz.
> Un artículo donde consideran clase media a partir de 22.000€:
> ...



Pronto una manta y un carton de Don Simon será clase media alta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

Una conclusión que saco del vídeo es la del movimiento del dinero. Antes entraba mucho oro y mucho oro gastabas, Al inicio del fiat igual. Era como las olas, entraba mucho y salía mucho, se movía.
Ahora el oro está casi todo en bóvedas y el fiat, pese a haber más que nunca está en pocas manos que, en su mayor parte, lo tienen invertido para generar más dinero. Ahora apenas hay una marejadilla (cuando el océano es incluso mayor)
Esto es normal, si la clase media gana ¿cuatro? veces menos también puede gastar menos, además, cada vez que gastas te arrean un sartenazo de impuestos. Conclusión: quedarte lo más quieto posible lo cual provoca la muerte del comercio y los pequeños autónomos, todo se va parando, como un tren que para las máquinas y se deja llevar por la inercia. Los autónomos y comerciantes se quejan de que no ganan, cierto, pero es que los asalariados y funcionarios tampoco ganan para poder gastar. Y, de la “energía” que entra en la rueda económica, más del 50% se pierde por “fricción” (IRPF, IVA…)
——-
Me estoy acordando de nuestro amigo asqueado y como contaba que en su época se estilaba regalar joyas de oro. Ahora es bisutería y cada vez de peor calidad.
Nos están haciendo como los primeros colonos americanos cambiar las pieles y el oro por lentejuelas brillantes, cazos y espejos.
Mientras los Chinos enriqueciéndose y gastando poco, hoy mismo he leído que tienen 57 billones ahorrados.
Algunos consejos de ahorro chinos:








9 sencillos hábitos de ahorro que podemos aprender de los chinos - Xpat Capital


De acuerdo con el diario británico The Telegraph, los chinos ahorran hasta 47 por ciento de sus ingresos disponibles cada mes ¿Es posible seguir su ejemplo? Si hay algo que podemos aprender de los chinos, es cómo manejar el dinero. La forma en que administran sus fondos personales y familiares...




xpatcapital.com


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2022)

Un ejemplo un poco exagerado hasta para los propios chinos pero que sirve de ejemplo:





Una mujer china ahorra el 90% de su sueldo: ya compró dos casas en menos de 10 años | TN


En una entrevista televisiva admitió no tener vida social y utilizar el transporte público sólo con cupones de descuento.




tn.com.ar


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Feb 2022)

Escribí este post hace tiempo. Ahí se ve como la inflacion + la progresividad del impuesto han hecho maravillas mientras los españolitos veían felices los partidos del domingo, votaban y aplaudían con las orejas a sus amos






Aumento continuado y ad inifitum del IRPF: Derroición total


En el primer IRPF en el año 1978 a partir de unos 60.000 euros ( exactamente 9.800.000 de pestas) se pagaba 65% En el año 1.991 a partir de esas cantidad (9.500.000 de pesetas)m se pagaba el 53% Actualmente a partir de 60.000 euros se paga el tipo marginal del 48% Según eso el Estado ha sido...




www.burbuja.info





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (6 Feb 2022)

El patrón oro para el dólar se abandonó en 1971, no creo que esas 200 onzas de 1970 se pudieran haber comprado tan fácilmente por todo el mundo (de hecho era imposible que TODOS los dólares de 1970 se cambiaran por oro a ese precio del video de 36,5$/oz)
Ni siquiera el franco suizo sigue el patrón oro, lo dejó en 1992.
No creo que invertir en oro sea "la" alternativa que garantice la propia jubilación. De hecho, creo que para cuando un jubilado necesite usar su oro para la vida cotidiana ya se lo habrán robado y la palabra jubilado carecerá de sentido. En tus videos defiendes el oro que uno pueda tocar, pero que también puede ser robado.
En caso de colapso, quizás el oro pueda ayudarte a pagar al guía que te cruce los Pirineos, aunque también pueda despeñarte por un barranco después de robarte como parece que hicieron con algunos fugitivos en la guerra civil española. Aunque tambien el conocimiento puede ser un salvavidas tan bueno o más, como al padre de Art Spiegelman en "Maus" al que le fue de más utilidad saber inglés o aprender a arreglar botas que tener mucho oro.
Pero es sólo mi opinión, tampoco pretendo tener una solución al esquilme de la clase media occidental en general y española en lo particular y al colapso financiero que se dará más pronto que tarde.


----------



## malibux (6 Feb 2022)

Gracias por el video. 
En los 70-90 un asalariado bien pagado sí que podía llegar a generar un patrimonio interesante, incluso con una familia a cargo. Hoy incluso con sueldos de 3000-4000€ no puedes hacer más que ahorrar y comprarte una sola casa.
Probablemente uno de los grandes problemas sea el no haber adecuado los tramos del IRPF, como dice el compañero.
Pero todo esto entiendo que ha pasado en toda Europa porque, bueno, en Francia habrá sueldos más dignos, pero tampoco hay un salto cualitativo brutal.
Y habría que ver si la transferencia de riqueza hacia Asia se traduce en mayor clase media o mayor clase alta allá. Me hizo gracia escuchar en un podcast donde hablaba un director de una sección de una gran compañía asiática cómo en países tipo Filipinas, se ganaba mucho dinero, tanto en salario base (pongamos 5000€) como en bonus (cifra similar), lo que equivaldría a la antigua clase media real de España -en este caso por encima incluso-. Osea trabajos cualificados de ese tipo, muy bien pagados, luego la gran mayoría de población a cobrar un salario ruinoso pongamos de 500€.
Ahora que alguien me diga un puesto así en España sin ser castuza.


----------



## vanderwilde (6 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Un ejemplo un poco exagerado hasta para los propios chinos pero que sirve de ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo he hecho yo, y solo. Dos viviendas no, pero en 15 años, sí he comprado una casa pagada a tocateja, y me sobró para otra media.

Pero es lo que dice, sin vida ninguna, o muy poca y ahorrando como un poseso, pero a ver qué español que se vea con dos duros se mete eso en la cabeza? Poquitos, poquitos. Aquí ganan dos, y gastan tres, otros se llevan a media familia por delante endeudándose hasta las trancas hasta por cosas de lujo que no pueden pagar, etc.

Estoy aquí ahora mismo escribiendo, y no dejan de pasar por la calle motos de +10.000 euros, y eso con el dinero en las manos, cuando en 2008-2009 no quedó aquí ni una, pero ni una. Además, tendrán el carraco, todo puesto a 10-15 años, que por supuesto no lo van a poder pagar. Pero cómo pretenden que no les roben con ese pensamiento? 

El 90% de los remeros que conozco en trabajos abusivos, no es que no quieran soltar el remo, es que lo primero que dicen es que le deben al banco. No les tengo lástima, porque su situación se las han buscado ellos, y encima están arrastrando a gente que no lo merece.

Bueno... es que a día de hoy gente con la cabeza amueblada económicamente, los puedo contar con los dedos de una mano.

Y con respecto al hilo, qué voy a decir, que se ha llegado a esta situación por meter la cabeza debajo del ala, y como se sigue metiendo, seguirán abusando.

Hay una cosa que pasa en los pueblos, y es que como entres en un bar y vean que eres de invitar, te pierdes, se te arrima todos dios a abusar.

Ellos se han dado cuenta hace décadas, que abusan, abusan y abusan, y el abusador sigue callado.


----------



## John Smmith (6 Feb 2022)

Buen video. Gracias por compartirlo. Con tu permiso lo comparto y menciono tu hilo en otro que sigo.


----------



## Jackblack (6 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> El colapso de clase media.
> Agenda 2030. Globalism. Expansión crediticia.
> Como las élites financieras y políticas han extraído la riqueza de clase media mediante impresora y deslocalización.
> Disclaimer: Saldréis cabreados después de ver el vídeo.



Jajajaja es q me descojono.
La auténtica clase media murió hace ya años.
La clase media para que siguiera viva hoy día, con las mismas capacidades que en los 80, debería cobrar de 5mil€ para arriba como están los costos d la vida actualmente.
Y como hace ya años q la hacienda considera clase alta las rentas superiores a 4mil€ no hay cabida para la clase media.
Solo quedan las clases bajas y altas.
Hay q ser gilipollas para pensar q con 1800€ eres clase media. Jajajaja 
A este paso en 2040 serán clase media los q cobren 800€. Jajajaja


----------



## JmDt (6 Feb 2022)

Baja impuestos.
Deja a la gente decidir que servicios públicos quieren pagar y cuáles no.
Suprime subvenciones.
Suprime trabas administrativas.

Reduce el estado y quizás tendrás clase media....


----------



## Jackblack (6 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no daría una cifra. Es más un concepto. El de tenerse que levantar a trabajar. Ganar lo suficiente para crear un remanente y tener vivienda en propiedad durante la jubilación.
> Esto es extrapolable a todos los continentes, países y culturas.
> 
> 
> ...



Y como dicen aquí en el foro los borregos, las élites comunistas claro.
Jajaja guiño guiño


----------



## Jackblack (6 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Eso lo he hecho yo, y solo. Dos viviendas no, pero en 15 años, sí he comprado una casa pagada a tocateja, y me sobró para otra media.
> 
> Pero es lo que dice, sin vida ninguna, o muy poca y ahorrando como un poseso, pero a ver qué español que se vea con dos duros se mete eso en la cabeza? Poquitos, poquitos. Aquí ganan dos, y gastan tres, otros se llevan a media familia por delante endeudándose hasta las trancas hasta por cosas de lujo que no pueden pagar, etc.
> 
> ...



Enserio??? Todavía seguimos con el vivimos por encima d nuestras posibilidades???
Pero si ya se demostró q la deuda de los particulares en este país nunca llego al 10% dl total. Menudas películas se montan los tontos, se acaba el camino pero los tontos siguen. 
Veis lo que pasa cuando los borregos casi no entran en un hilo????
Pues q se quedan en 2, 3 páginas.
Jajajjaja


----------



## Satori (6 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es la triste realidad. La clase media ha sido laminada a base de inflacion, deuda e impuestos.



Los impuestos eran mucho mayores en la era dorada del capitalismo en los que se creó la clase media en los países occidentales.

La clase media ha sido laminada en cuanto los aumentos de sueldos fueron desligados de los aumentos de productividad, allá por los 70. Además la deslocalización industrial y el hundimiento de la URSS han contribuido bastante.


----------



## csan (6 Feb 2022)

Gracias por el video.
Recuerdo que hace un tiempo escuché a un comentarista en televisión decir que: "Los españoles se levantaban cada mañana para ganarse su pobreza con el trabajo". En su momento, pensé que exageraba, pero visto el video...


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2022)

La clase media es la que mantiene el estado de bienestar, cuando no hay clase media que sostenga el tinglado comienzan los conflictos desde abajo


----------



## Ghosterin (6 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Enserio??? Todavía seguimos con el vivimos por encima d nuestras posibilidades???
> Pero si ya se demostró q la deuda de los particulares en este país nunca llego al 10% dl total. Menudas películas se montan los tontos, se acaba el camino pero los tontos siguen.
> Veis lo que pasa cuando los borregos casi no entran en un hilo????
> Pues q se quedan en 2, 3 páginas.
> Jajajjaja



En 2019 la deuda de los hogares, es decir, particulares, rondaba los 700.000 millones de €, respecto a un total que rondaba los 2,78 billones (europeos de 12 ceros) de €, lo que equivale a cerca del 25% de la deuda total de particulares, más empresas no financieras, más la estatal.




__





Deuda Privada Española







javiersevillano.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Feb 2022)

Supongo que la mayoría conoceis esta página.

El que no, ya está tardando.:









WTF Happened In 1971?


"I don't believe we shall ever have a good money again before we take the thing out of the hands of government, that is, we can't take it violently out of the hands of government, all we can do is by some sly roundabout way introduce something that they can't stop." - F.A. Hayek 1984




wtfhappenedin1971.com


----------



## FranMen (7 Feb 2022)

Al Empire state de la deuda sólo le falta la antena


----------



## Tons (7 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Al Empire state de la deuda sólo le falta la antena



Pues no esta muy actualizado el gráfico que digamos. Ahora esta en 30 billones europeos no en 23 como pone.


----------



## Inocente 3 (8 Feb 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Los impuestos eran mucho mayores en la era dorada del capitalismo en los que se creó la clase media en los países occidentales.




Esto es completamente falso. Los impuestos no hacen más que subir desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial. Y en España como en ningún sitio.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Feb 2022)

Parece ser que la extinción definitiva de la clase media y las colas del hambre en aumento son la nueva normalidad que pregonaba el social-comunismo a los cuatro vientos.

A disfrutar de lo votado pues, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## FranMen (9 Feb 2022)

Tons dijo:


> Pues no esta muy actualizado el gráfico que digamos. Ahora esta en 30 billones europeos no en 23 como pone.



Está claro, la impresora echa humo literalmente:








Incendio en una imprenta de billetes en Francia deja decenas de heridos (VIDEO)


El siniestro en la planta de alta seguridad, operada por el Banco Central francés, obligó a evacuar a casi 400 trabajadores.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## L'omertá (9 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Supongo que la mayoría conoceis esta página.
> 
> El que no, ya está tardando.:
> 
> ...



No la conocía pero ahora la conozco. Gracias.


----------



## Zoeric (10 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente. Clase obrera con ínfulas.

Entre el banner que no deja escribir y el hijo de puta que va metiendo el video de mierda por todos los hilos no hay quien mire el floro.


----------

